# I used to have a hair down to my waist. Now my hair is short



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I express the hair down to my waist? And a short hair, which is often called "tomboy"-ish?

"aiemmin minulla oli pitkä hius uumalle. (can I add "mutta" here?) Nyt minulla on lyhyt hius." (?)


----------



## Hakro

"Aikaisemmin (minun) hiukseni ulottuivat vyötärölle asti, mutta nyt minulla on lyhyt tukka."

"Uuma" is a correct word but a bit archaic -- many young Finns have no idea what it means. 

"Lyhyt tukka" (for a woman) is sometimes called "poikatukka" -- or it used to be called so, it's another archaic word.


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

My way saying this would be:
Minun aiemmin vyötärölleni ulottunut tukka on nyt lyhyt.
Fine?


----------



## Hakro

hullu_saksalainen said:


> My way saying this would be:
> Minun aiemmin vyötärölleni ulottunut tukka on nyt lyhyt.
> Fine?


Very fine but also quite bookish.


----------

